# Speaker Placement



## Youngsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Folks

I am wondering what others believe is the best speaker placement? I know that in home theater imaging is key. What are some good ways to place speakers. Example would be straight on, or slightly angled. What is the best? I want it to be totally awesome.

I have a overpowering front room, so sub placement in the front does not work for me. So where would the sub be placed? Back of room, side of room? Please tell me what you think. I am open to new ideas. The sub I use is a Paradigm Seismic 12 sub.

Dean


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Dean,

I moved this thread to the proper forum.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Dean,

What is your room size/layout and current speaker placement?
A good place to start is an equilateral triangle and make changes from there.

As for the sub placement, if you have access to a mic and can download REW it will help immensely


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

To toe-in or not to toe-in, that is the question...
Much of it depends on your environment and speakers, you'll probably have to try it for yourself. 
For my situation, my speakers are toed-in so the convergence point is a foot or so in front of my main listening area.

Sub placement...
It's not the easiest but it does work. Place the sub directly at the listening position. Play bass tones as you move around the room. Wherever the audio sounds best to your ears, is where you place the sub.


----------



## Parks (Apr 21, 2011)

I've read that 1/3 of the way down the longest wall is a good place to start for sub placement. But it'll take some experimentation to get the best placement.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

For main speaker toe-in, I've always started with the speakers pointed at the listening position. If the center image is good, I try opening the angle a few degrees at a time to see if the sound stage can be widened without loosing a solid center image.
I've always perfered the subwoofer in the rear. I use 3. One directly behind the listening position and on to each side. Unfortunately, you just have to experiment.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Speaker placement is said to be a personal thing. I personally would say it is more to do with what you listen to most. For 2CH and MC music, you want your LCRs to be 30° apart so that L and R now form a 60° (and C is at 0°) angle to the listening position. For film sound, you want the L and R speakers at 45° or 22.5° each side off C at 0°.

If you have the room (and an assistant), run a length of rope so that you can position the LCRs to form an arc. This solves the issue of time alignment back to the listening position.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

You could try these sites: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/

I agree with the above posts that experimentation is really the key. I had my sub between my left and center speakers. Moving it to the other side of the left speaker yielded much better response. Maybe because it's closer to the corner.


----------

